# Limestone rock for kennels



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Anyone hear of male reproduction (low count) problems created by limestone gravel as a kennel floor material? The first guess is that the males in question are getting up in age but the person wanted me to ask here.


----------



## Trish Campbell (Nov 28, 2006)

I don't believe I've ever heard of that before. What was that person's rationale for that maybe being the cause?


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Thanks Trish! First for me also. I think it's just a case of her males getting up in yrs because she's had a number of No takes in the past few breedings with these particular males. 
Just thought I'd ask.


----------



## Trish Campbell (Nov 28, 2006)

More likely prostate problems, infection or just old age and sterility


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

I haven't heard of this either. How old are the males and have they done a semen check on them?


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Low count on the semen. Both males are old for their breed. 8-10. 
In a discussion here we all thought pretty much the same thing. Just grabbing for hope.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Did they check for brucellosis as well?


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Definately does the brucellosis test!


----------

